# Okemo 4.8.11



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2011)

Me and some dudes hit up Okemo today.

it was a total homOKEMOgul fest!



:beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Pics or you weren't there.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Pics or you weren't there.









happy now?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

is that a close up of an ice cube from your freezer?


----------



## roark (Apr 8, 2011)

pitch looks about right


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2011)

roark said:


> pitch looks about right



:-D


----------



## Greg (Apr 8, 2011)

We had a gay ole time.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's the proof.  



GoPro needs a zoom.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2011)

Greg said:


> We had a gay ole time.



i can't wait to do it again!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2011)

further proof for the doubters and the haters




btw, i'm F'ing pissed. appears my camera lens has a spot on it and it isn't on the outside! :angry::angry:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2011)

I said we'd have an hour of footage........


----------



## powbmps (Apr 9, 2011)

Well that was actually pretty fun .  Too much slamming and banging though (no, not Brokeback style).  My back is not happy this morning. 

At this point it may be time to give up and embrace the bad habits :lol:.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> btw, i'm F'ing pissed. appears my camera lens has a spot on it and it isn't on the outside! :angry::angry:



My camera had the _exact _same thing for a while. It eventually went away.



powbmps said:


> Well that was actually pretty fun .  Too much slamming and banging though (no, not Brokeback style).  My back is not happy this morning.



My body is beat up today too. Feels like it does after the first day of the season, not late. but yeah, it was fun just pushing it and slamming bumps yesterday. Well worth a little pain.



powbmps said:


> At this point it may be time to give up and embrace the bad habits :lol:.



If you got bad habits, what the hell am I doing? Oh vey. :roll: Wasn't worried about technique yesterday. Mostly I was just hanging on for dear life.... :lol:

Wicked fun day.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2011)

I hate you all.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I hate you all.



How was Arizona? :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> How was Arizona? :wink:



Hot. It was 100 degrees a few of the days on my trip... :smash:


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2011)

Too hot for my blood

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 9, 2011)

*mad stezzy yo*

anyone plan on hitting the big O Sunday? Heading up with my homeboy. Would be mad steezy if any AZers were present...


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 10, 2011)

so crowded today, what a shyte show...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 10, 2011)

i'd rather be hitting those bumps again today instead of going to the grocery store but such is life.

enjoy!


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 10, 2011)

2knees said:


> i'd rather be hitting those bumps again today instead of going to the grocery store but such is life.
> 
> enjoy!



Sel's was preety sweet today! btw it was a ghost town actually and the Loft was running out of beer... guess thats why there closing


----------

